# Wood Replacment



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is some wood replacement we did today. I had a work order only for replacing from the half moon window up.. probably from a cosmetic stand point the 1x10's around the lower windows could of been done.

We will paint it in conjunction with 21 other units... mostly corner boards and window boxes etc.. (no siding) We usually have a few days of repairs prior to painting.

I also couldn't touch the aluminum capping around the half moon this would be property of the owners and not the homeowners assoc. so we had to get the smart side behind it..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work MAK! I bet you backprimed the newstuff!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

yes all new cedar both sides and even the smart side all cuts and back. The 1x8 fascias are primed now with tinted primer it will all get a coat of the "the finish" I think its cabots beechwood


----------

